# distance igr experiences, please...



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2007)

hi
just wondering if anyone has used distance igr. i'm pretty sure i did before but i can't seem to find my experiences as i don't think i posted them
(a search for distance igr doesn't search for igr as it's too short...)
thanks


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, i've used Distance. I tried it because it has a similar mechanism of action as Enstar II and it is a lot less expensive. Plus it has some systemic activity.

It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks. i sprayed with talus yesterday and i was hoping to follow up with distance in a week or so... so far, so good....


----------

